# Drywall/plaster Texture?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Well,

To start, Texturing is not as easy as people think it is. Sure, you can slap some compound onto a wall with a brush, roller, sponge, sprayer, etc....
There is a definite technique to it. For example, putting it on at a consistent depth, consistent pattern, not having heavy 'peaks' (This is where all the first timers mess up), etc....etc...

I have to say, we (those who do it) and ALOT of your average people in general can always tell (Clearly see) the difference between a professional texturing job and a " I can do that" job. 
... In over 20 years in the business and seeing literally thousands of texturings, I have never seen a DIY texture job, or a "I can do that" Texture job that didn't look bad...

It may sound harsh, but, it is the truth....and I am not the only one to say that....

- That's my 2 cents -


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be honest... I've done lots of drywall over the years. A typical finishing job doesn't scare me. But I never did a textured finish before. I'm ignorant. No problem admitting it. 

I've done some reading on techniques, but that doesn't count as experience. I need someone to point me in the right direction.

Thanks so far.

steve


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

Saw your post on the professional side but couldn't reply cuz I'm a DIY. You were asking for pics of textures on the professional forum. Well I'm just starting internet search to find out "how to" on texutres & found site which shows good pics on various textures. Here is a link. Hope this helps.

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

Does anyone know any sites that tell you "how to" do knockdown texture? I'm doing accent wall with Venetian plaster and want to change the existing texture to knockdown for ceiling and remaining walls. I'm willing to sand down current sand wall texture and scrape popcorn ceiling.


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

Found that site while searching out the subject. I was hoping to find a book or two on amazon.com that would be dedicated to textures. Looking at something that can be trowled on with sand in it, then floated for an even thickness.

steve


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

AlbrightPM said:


> Found that site while searching out the subject. I was hoping to find a book or two on amazon.com that would be dedicated to textures. Looking at something that can be trowled on with sand in it, then floated for an even thickness.
> 
> steve


 
Just so you know: 
We apply the 'thick' texture with a paint roller (This is how it is applied with an even thickness) .....and then, it is troweled or brushed to a textured pattern. 

It is rolled on like paint in an area roughly 6'x6', no more than that at a time..or it will start to dry (your results will look like a patched quilt), then rolled on perpendicular.... like a 'graph'. Criss/cross. Roll it on in one direction (6x6) and then roll on another 'layer' in the other direction (6x6)....That is how to get it even in thickness. The edges are 'blended' in a random pattern...again, so it won't look like a 'patchwork' quilt.

As mentioned earlier in this thread...this takes alot of practice to get it to look right....

And then, of course there are other textures.... that are applied with a spray...


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Just so you know:
> We apply the 'thick' texture with a paint roller (This is how it is applied with an even thickness) .....and then, it is troweled or brushed to a textured pattern.


Are you talking about the mud with sand mixed in, or just texturing in general??




> And then, of course there are other textures.... that are applied with a spray...


I'm trying to stay away from sprayed textured in the event I would need to repair and area. Just a preference.

steve


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

AlbrightPM said:


> Are you talking about the mud with sand mixed in, or just texturing in general??steve


Yes,...'mud' or compound with sand mixed in...


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, Thanks for the info. Is there a certain sand I should be buying?? I think I read somewhere that "quartz sand" was the way to go... while another source says any ol' sand will do.

Also, whats the rule of thumb on texturing new un-painted drywall? Again, some sources say to prime and other recommend to texture bare board (after taping, of course).

Thanks again!

steve


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

ABPM ,


Do you have some pictures of what you are trying to match?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

AlbrightPM said:


> Okay, Thanks for the info. Is there a certain sand I should be buying?? I think I read somewhere that "quartz sand" was the way to go... while another source says any ol' sand will do.
> 
> Also, whats the rule of thumb on texturing new un-painted drywall? Again, some sources say to prime and other recommend to texture bare board (after taping, of course).
> 
> ...


It's called 'SILICA' sand. Drywall, plaster or building materials wharehouses carry it in a bag. 

New unpainted drywall may be textured. 
What we do is add about 1 cup of paint (flat white) to each bucket full of texture/compound mix. ...comes out nice and white.


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> It's called 'SILICA' sand. Drywall, plaster or building materials wharehouses carry it in a bag.
> 
> New unpainted drywall may be textured.
> What we do is add about 1 cup of paint (flat white) to each bucket full of texture/compound mix. ...comes out nice and white.


 
Thanks again for the helpful info:thumbsup: I have a few partial sheets of rock laying around, as well as a bucket of all-pupose mud. I might try my hand at a few textures this weekend. I'll let you know how I make out.  
steve


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

stuccoman said:


> ABPM ,
> 
> 
> Do you have some pictures of what you are trying to match?


I'm not trying to match anything at the moment, What I meant was, down the road, if my textured walls get damaged, I can patch without using a sprayer. I've matched someone else's trowled texture with ease, after I practiced a bit.

steve


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Atlantic, seems you have quite a bit of experience in texturing.
If I want to do knockdown texture, do I simply use mud and add nothing? How can I do it without spraying and just rolling - or is that possible? Do you know of any site where I could learn more about knockdown texturing?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Smokey said:


> Hey Atlantic, seems you have quite a bit of experience in texturing.
> If I want to do knockdown texture, do I simply use mud and add nothing? How can I do it without spraying and just rolling - or is that possible? Do you know of any site where I could learn more about knockdown texturing?


First off, I will say this: Like all textures, knockdown is difficult to get just right. It takes ALOT of practice:

You have to spray it on, and yes, you need to add water to the compound to get it to the right consistency. You can either use a texture sprayer with a hopper or a portable air compressor (Like for nail guns) and a spraying mantis with the largest spray hole setting. You can use compound mix with water added to it, or you may be able to find actual ‘knock-down’ mix (Dependant on the part of the country you are in).
Whatever mixture you use or buy, it should be mixed before use and have the consistency of ‘yogurt‘. (If your mix sits for a while, you should re-mix before using it again)

Once you spray it, You need to wipe it down at the right time. You can't wipe it down too early or too long after it's been sprayed on. The tool to 'wipe' it with, is a knockdown knife that is about 2’ wide.
The key is to apply just the right amount of ‘light’ pressure to the knife. As with all drywall taping and texturing, the way to control this is all in your wrist. You have to ‘lock’ your wrist into place as you wipe it. 
That keeps the wipe smooth and even.

Try *practicing:* 

1.) Getting the mixture to the right 'consistency' 
2.) Gettting your 'spraying' technique right
3.) Getting the knockdown 'wiping' technique smooth
4.) Blending the areas into each other evenly, as you go


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the great details. Once it warms up & I can go back outside, I will have to take my piece of drywall I pilfered from a construction site (they were throwing it away) to practice before I try it on my wall.


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

I think what Atlantic is trying to say is, texturing takes some artistic ability as well as learned skill. 

steve


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Smokey said:


> Thanks for the great details. Once it warms up & I can go back outside, I will have to take my piece of drywall I pilfered from a construction site (they were throwing it away) to practice before I try it on my wall.


 
..... SO YOUR THE GUY THAT TOOK THAT PEICE OF SHEETROCK WE WERE SAVING !!!







:wink:


----------

